# Installing from source



## punt (Nov 4, 2012)

I am running FreeBSD 9.0.  I decided I wanted to learn some more, so decided to get familiar with building the system from source.  I want to follow the latest stable 9 tree (so as it progresses through the 9.X series, I can just follow along).

Reading the handbook, it notes that cvs is going away, and subversion is the CM tool to use.  I am not sure the status of csup (which is nice, as it comes with world and one doesn't have to add a port).  Regardless, it would appear that subversion is the way to go for the future.

What I do not know, is what branch to check out.  I think I want to do the following:

`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9[/url] /usr/src`

I believe this will let me track the 9.x stable , and move along as 9.X progresses.  Is that correct?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 4, 2012)

```
svn co svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
```

90 percent certain the above line is correct.... 
I'd be sure to move any /usr/src (not/usr ) out of the way if it contains anything you want to keep. Else, if it exists, delete it first... carefully.

Sure hoping someone puts up a complex subversion  command flowchart or table up before csup/cvs goes away...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, the more specific sites that should be used are shown in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-svn.html.

It's not necessary to know much about svn to use it for source or ports checkout and updating.  Check out is shown in your example.  Updating is just
`# svn up /usr/src`

That's it.  That's all you need to replace csup(1).


----------

